# healthcare



## moebaj (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi everyone

I am new on this forum so forgive me if this has neen asked before.. We are looking at living out there on my husbands private pension, this is early retirement, I may have misunderstood this but would we have to pay for healthcare or could we use ehic card

Thanking you in anticipation

Moe


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Assuming you have UK or other EU passports the answer is neither.

Ease of getting registered seems to vary from area to area but you're entitled to the same more or less free medical care as the Portuguese get. 

As a rule of thumb, it's easier to get registered in the inland areas than it is in the coastal areas and there's another thread running here at the moment. - If you review that, you'll find all you need to know.

Oh and welcome to the forum.


----------



## moebaj (Sep 30, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

As an example, my wife & I both have UK passports, came here 4 1/2 years ago, were both in our mid 50s and both in receipt of private pensions and had no trouble at all in getting registered with the PT NHS and in the intervening years have both had more or less free treatment....... others in the coastal zones however have battled to even get registration, let alone treatment on the NHS.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

travelling-man said:


> ......... others in the coastal zones however have battled to even get registration, let alone treatment on the NHS.


Hi TM
Call me an old cynic but would those be the same people who have not registered with Seguranca Social as they do not want to declare income for PT Tax............
As a coastal dweller, we never had any issues, quite the reverse, but then we did do it the correct way 

Rob


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Rob, you old cynic......... no idea but suppose it's not impossible.


----------

